# 5th Pick



## Porn Player (Apr 24, 2003)

:whatever:



Discuss.


----------



## seifer0406 (Jun 8, 2003)

Well, let's look at the positive side. The way I look at it if you don't get #1 you're going to be taking a big risk drafting anyone in the 2-6.

I'd be ok with either one of Kanter/Williams/Knight/Walker/Leonard

I'd go with Knight or Walker if either one is available. We need a PG badly right now.


----------



## Mr_B (Mar 6, 2004)

With this particular draft class landing no. 5 is useless if I'm in BC boots I'd look to trade that pick , but it is kinda funny how the Cavs get the no.1 and 4 picks right after Lebron leaves hmmmmm


----------



## kirk_2003 (Jun 23, 2003)

i'd be happy with either Knight, Walker, or.. even Kanter.


----------



## kirk_2003 (Jun 23, 2003)

Mr_B said:


> With this particular draft class landing no. 5 is useless if I'm in BC boots I'd look to trade that pick , but it is kinda funny how the Cavs get the no.1 and 4 picks right after Lebron leaves hmmmmm


oh and Utah getting a top 3 pick, is it because Sloan stepped down and traded Deron.. hmmm.


----------



## MonkeyBallZJr (May 7, 2004)

kirk_2003 said:


> i'd be happy with either Knight, Walker, or.. even Kanter.


+1

that's really our best case scenario, and we have to put our faith in Colangelo in selecting the best out of those 3.


----------



## Porn Player (Apr 24, 2003)

Draft Express Interview said:


> Q: What are your overall feelings on tonight?
> 
> *Colangelo*: There are obviously a bunch of players we're going to have to look at. We have our work cut out for us going into this process, kind of narrowing down who we think might go in those top spots, especially in the three and four spots. We like six or seven players in this draft. I actually think there are quite a few that will be impact players in this league for years to come, and it was short on star power. You might argue that there are only a few stars, and they're right there at the top. We'll see how it plays out. I don't think it's a dramatic fall back, in terms of falling from three to five. In fact, we'll get a little more relief in terms of the salary cap, which will free up some money to maybe do some other things. We have to look at it as we're going to get a quality player at five, and do what we have to do that.
> 
> ...



Here.


----------



## Porn Player (Apr 24, 2003)

Knight, Walker and Kanter. I have no preference yet. 

I think I want Kanter. 

Then I think I want Knight. 

Then I wish we were the Cavs with the 1st and 4th.


----------



## Porn Player (Apr 24, 2003)

Kemba Walker. Crazy step back shot. Reminds me of the Franchise with that deep shot and the ability to turn the handles on in lightning quick time. The one thing I hate about this mix tape is the fact until the last 10 seconds you don't see Walker make an assist :laugh:






Brandon Knight. This is the kid. Knight/DeRozan backcourt. 






Enes Kanter. Slowly going off this kid. He looks legit, don't get me wrong, but he's not the piece we need next to Bargnani/Davis/Johnson.


----------



## HB (May 1, 2004)

Pray Knight slips to 5 but more than likely it's Walker. He'll be a good pro.


----------



## Porn Player (Apr 24, 2003)

Don't say that. I really want him now. That video got me amped.


----------



## seifer0406 (Jun 8, 2003)

listening to Bill Simmons podcast I think the Raptors should stay away from Kanter. Kanter hasn't played competitive basketball in over a year and the only evaluation that people have of him are from the Nike Hoops Summit and the under 18 tournament in Europe. He's definitely a high risk player and I don't know if his ceiling is high enough to warrant that risk.

I would stick with drafting point guards if it's at all possible. I would also explore a Rubio trade if Minnesota is interested in the #5 pick.


----------



## ballocks (May 15, 2003)

i think toronto is overreacting. as far as the raptors are concerned, imo, 5 is hardly worse than 1. i happen to prefer knight (and maybe even walker) to irving, but at the very least they're in the same ballpark. 

i think people are sick of losing everything, from games to trades to $9.1 million TPE's to you name it- i don't think they're necessarily pissed at these lotto results. it just feels like everything's blowing up in our face- whether we care or not- and i get that, i'm tired of it myself. but we need to remember that this lotto was basically irrelevant for teams like the raps. does it make a difference whether we get kyrie irving or brandon knight? hardly imo. those are games for the papers and television networks. 

derrick williams can be a star, no question. but the rest of them (incl. irving, knight and walker) are all major building blocks too. the raptors have nothing to worry about.

i just hope one of them falls to 5. i guess there is that to worry about. 

and think about this: imagine you were washington or, worse, sacramento. those teams just barely snuck by us over the last week of the season and they're not picking at 5... they're at 6 and 7, respectively! they're in a worse spot than us and i can't even sit here with a straight face and say they deserve it. we dropped two spots last night, granted, but those are the same two spots we managed to steal from washington and sacramento in april. i think #5 is fair- and there will be at least one showstopper available... 

hopefully.

peace


----------



## Porn Player (Apr 24, 2003)

So BBF is leaning towards Knight?


----------



## Porn Player (Apr 24, 2003)

Added a poll. 

Let's vote it up.


----------



## Porn Player (Apr 24, 2003)

I'm going to go do some scouting on Jan Vesely. He sounds interesting. 


What's that? Oh sorry, I think I just heard Ballocks spit up at the thought.


----------



## Porn Player (Apr 24, 2003)

Jan Vesely. Great video insight. 







After watching, I certainly don't hate the kid. He looks like he would be a nice complimentary SF to DeMar. Not to mention he's 6'11 and moves like he's 5'11.


----------



## Porn Player (Apr 24, 2003)

Are these videos working for everybody? They won't appear on this computer (not my standard laptop, I'm at the Library)


----------



## Porn Player (Apr 24, 2003)

Oh and anyone watching the Draft Combine feel free to give a recap. (Even though Walker is sitting it out I think)


----------



## Junkyard Dog13 (Aug 9, 2003)

PG or Kanter, no euro project, we need to get tougher better defensive and none of the euro prospects offer that, I don't have the patience to go with a Jonas or Vasley, jonas I think is 3 years before he fully adapts to the nba style and physicality.
I think and pray BC goes with the most ready nba player, maybe Kemba who has amazing athletic ability but lacks desired size and passing skills but could really benefit from watching Jose. However that depends on how they feel about bayless as a PG.


----------



## Knick Killer (Jul 16, 2006)

**** europeans. Draft Knight, Walker or Kanter. No more projects...fans need something to get excited about and I dont think anyone could do that better than Kemba.


----------



## Mr_B (Mar 6, 2004)

Scratch Kanter off our list he has decline to speak to the raptors 

http://eye-on-basketball.blogs.cbssports.com/mcc/blogs/entry/22748484/29447601?source=rss_blogs_NBA


----------



## Porn Player (Apr 24, 2003)

That's ridiculous. 

I ****ing hate these kids that think they can pick and choose where they want to go. He's getting a multi million dollar contract, you play and you play hard whatever team chooses you. 

Kemba Walker measured out bigger than expected at the combine 6'1 3/4 with shoes and a 6'3 wingspan. Makes him all the more more exciting for me.


----------



## Porn Player (Apr 24, 2003)

Bad news followed by good news. 



> The Toronto Raptors took Brandon Knight out to dinner, rather than just interview him at the hotel. A source said the Raptors are very interested in drafting Knight at No. 5 to replace Jose Calderon as their franchise point guard.


I got it from this article here and it's a must read from the Draft Combine.


----------



## Porn Player (Apr 24, 2003)

Kawhi Leonard. Just watch the video and tell me you don't like this kid.


----------



## seifer0406 (Jun 8, 2003)

if Irving and Williams goes 1-2, my preference at 5 would be

Kemba Walker
Brandon Knight
Alec Burks
Kawhi Leonard
Jan Vesely


----------



## Mr_B (Mar 6, 2004)

Porn Player said:


> That's ridiculous.
> 
> I ****ing hate these kids that think they can pick and choose where they want to go. He's getting a multi million dollar contract, you play and you play hard whatever team chooses you.
> 
> Kemba Walker measured out bigger than expected at the combine 6'1 3/4 with shoes and a 6'3 wingspan. Makes him all the more more exciting for me.


Can't stand it either as a rookie you should be happy to go any where , you can choose where you wanna go when you become a FA these kids are spoiled and even though I like knight I'm leaning more towards Walker at the moment


----------



## seifer0406 (Jun 8, 2003)

Alec Burks


----------



## seifer0406 (Jun 8, 2003)

I'm not familiar with Kawhi Leonard. From the scouting reports he seems similar to James Johnson or our very own Joey Graham. Seems like another guy who's not good at anything in particular.


----------



## Porn Player (Apr 24, 2003)

Leonard will grab a ton of boards for the SF spot, get some blocks and play lock down D in time. His wingspan is huge and so are his hands. I can understand the reservations about the kid, but then you watch the press releases and youtubes of him and realise the only place for him is up. He's not your regular joe and will be out to become the very best he can. I'm not into taking him over the better prospects but if we somehow aquired a lower pick, I would be very happy if he ended up on our roster. 

I also think at SF he isn't an urgent need for us. Gilchrist is in next years draft and he's my dream player for this franchise next to DeMar.

Just about to watch that Burks youtube you posted. He's an SG right? 

EDIT - Woah, that jumpshot is beautiful. He looks a little small to be on court with DeMar playing the wings. Talented but not a requirement right now. Plays surprisingly good defence, not sure how well that would translate to the L but still it's a good start. I like him.


----------



## Luke (Dec 7, 2008)

Walker or Knight. No offense but you guys are probably going to suck next year and get another chance at a stud, and you might as well have your PG situation figured out when that happens.


----------



## Porn Player (Apr 24, 2003)

Sucking next year is fine with me. 2012 Draft for the win. 

Knight/DeRozan/Gilchrist/Davis/FA

2013 NBA Champions.


----------



## Damian Necronamous (Jun 10, 2002)

Top 5 will go
1. Irving
2. Williams
3. Knight
4. Kanter
5. Walker


----------



## HB (May 1, 2004)

Dont be so sure the Jazz will pick Knight when they have Harris. Kemba could also go that high.


----------



## lucky777s (Nov 13, 2003)

Kanter is dropping in my books. Watching the combine and all the comments are that he does not like to play D and is getting abused by other bigs. Very cocky guy, and without knowing many Turkish people is there a cultural attitude that will be similar to how Hedon't handled adversity here.

I think this draft will have some real sleepers in the mid to late first. I would love to still have that MIA pick, I really would. A character bench guy like Nolan from Duke or Shevlin Mack would be nice, or snatch up a guy who falls for no reason but the momentum of draft night goes against him.

At 5 I like Knight or Walker. I see a bit too much Iverson in Kemba at times but its hard to say who will be the better pro. Could be a big who surprises in workouts though.


----------



## speedythief (Jul 16, 2003)

I'm not going to pretend like I know anything about Kanter or his game. Like most ppl I haven't seen him play. He's reportedly kept himself in good shape (he can run on a treadmill--impressive) and was good in some Eurotrash tournament but w/e.

I expect Knight will go to Utah and Kanter to Cleveland so it seems we're going to be stuck with Walker, BB, or a Euro. Not much to get excited about. Also I doubt there are teams clamoring to get our pick so we'll just have to take what we can get. Ed Davis is likely to be a better prospect at 13 than whoever we take at five this year.


----------



## lucky777s (Nov 13, 2003)

speedythief said:


> I'm not going to pretend like I know anything about Kanter or his game. Like most ppl I haven't seen him play. He's reportedly kept himself in good shape (he can run on a treadmill--impressive) and was good in some Eurotrash tournament but w/e.
> 
> I expect Knight will go to Utah and Kanter to Cleveland so it seems we're going to be stuck with Walker, BB, or a Euro. Not much to get excited about. Also I doubt there are teams clamoring to get our pick so we'll just have to take what we can get. Ed Davis is likely to be a better prospect at 13 than whoever we take at five this year.



Hey man, you are supposed to be the positive one on this board. You are starting to depress me and I live in the nega-universe.


----------



## HB (May 1, 2004)

Walker is going to be a good player.


----------



## speedythief (Jul 16, 2003)

lucky777s said:


> Hey man, you are supposed to be the positive one on this board. You are starting to depress me and I live in the nega-universe.


I don't want to be right.


----------



## NeoSamurai (Jan 16, 2003)

First choice is Knight, but if hes gone, I take Vesely tbh. Look, this team aint going anywhere anytime soon and I think that Vesely, from this draft class, has the highest ceiling. Even now, I like him just as a pure hustle player at SF who can grow into a larger role if he can shoot better percentages from the line. Seems like a Gerald Wallace type of player to me at least. 

Only concern is obviously the Euro bust potential, but again, this team aint going anywhere soon, might as well project 2-3 years down the road.


----------

